

Ask HN: How does Sway app know where I work and crush? - geekam

I got an email by Sway app[1] that someone from my organization has a crush on me and three of my facebook friends are using this app.<p>I have never signed up on any dating site, never signed up using facebook or standalone login.<p>I am wondering if Facebook sold my data? The reason I feel this way is because how do they know my place of work and that someone at the same place has a crush on me without me signing up for the app?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;sway-your-new-dating-app-aka&#x2F;id737328371?mt=8
======
andretti1977
I received same email: they crawled linkedin because i set a specific company
(my own company!) and they told that other 3 facebook friends of mine were
using it, but i never had a facebook account! I decided not to write a blog
post because i don't want to make a spot for them and help them spread their
name.

------
aditya
Spam, most likely. Crawl LinkedIn and associate to public email address
somehow, I got the same thing and deleted the app once I realized it was fake.
Nice way to get pissed off users...

------
tomn
For what it's worth, i recieved one of these spams this afternoon, addressed
to the unique email address on my github account, and containing the
organisation name listed there.

------
atburrow
I just got the email. I don't use Facebook either but they also said three of
my "friends" on Facebook are using it. It's definitely spam to get more users.

------
mehta
Could it be your friends signing up for the service and sharing your
information with them. I would assume a lot of companies do this.

